# Music Streaming Services ?



## synthpunk (Jul 1, 2017)

I am looking for recommendations for music streaming services we recently cut down our video services to only Netflix and are quite happy with that decision we'd like to also add a music streaming service for the same purpose. We are Mac based but open to other suggestions and input and look forward to hearing what people might be using at home and on there phones. Cheers

Doing a little bit of research I came across this article that I think does cover most of them well...

http://www.techradar.com/news/audio...down-which-service-is-best-for-you-1173743/2#


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 1, 2017)

MUCH of site/focus/xxxxx grabs me wrong ! BUT Tidal Music offers US Veteran discount ! Dunno about other countries. Even though their promos are what t hey are .... searching 'Popular Albums' or Artists gets me incredible Playlist content by sources not expected. Worth a trial IMHO @ $5.99 / month 

Spotify is cool, but refused this subscription rate.


----------



## mac (Jul 1, 2017)

Spotify IMO, hands down, and I've used and tested them all. Its especially good if you have any spotify connect devices. Being able to start an album playing on your stereo, via your laptop, then closing your laptop, then later using your phone to change the album playing on your stereo...it's liberating.


----------



## mac (Jul 1, 2017)

Also, the quality difference between the top tier of spotify and lossless like tidal is absolutely minimal, if noticeable at all.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 1, 2017)

mac said:


> Also, the quality difference between the top tier of spotify and lossless like tidal is absolutely minimal, if noticeable at all.



System is Bluesound which streams flac, but mostly background, so yeah ... not normally a concern.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jul 2, 2017)

mac said:


> Also, the quality difference between the top tier of spotify and lossless like tidal is absolutely minimal, if noticeable at all.



Tidal streams lossless? Wow, wasn't aware of this. Apparently Apple _may_ be buying them soon btw.

But Spotify is convenient and well-designed. Wish they weren't so Playlist-driven but it does everything you'd want. You can also load your own music in it which is a must-have for me. Top tier streaming is MP3 320 (or lossless if it's your own files).


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 2, 2017)

Big Thanks so far, tempted by the free 3 month Apple Music trial just to take it for a spin. Here is a CNET article

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/apple-music-for-android-what-to-know/


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 2, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Big Thanks so far, tempted by the free 3 month Apple Music trial just to take it for a spin. Here is a CNET article
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/apple-music-for-android-what-to-know/



Well ... been bugging Bluesound forever to get Apple Music on their system, but who knows all the crud churning in the background. Can't stream it on my home system so ...............


----------



## fidelitas88 (Dec 9, 2017)

iTunes music is free for the first 3 months and amazon Unlimited is $0.99 for the first 3 mo as well I think. I’m on both and testing them out to see which one I like the best since I find streaming services one of the only ways nowadays to discover new music. I like both services so far, not sure which one I will end up choosing. Haven’t explored Spotify much but honestly the ads just drive me nuts! Oh youtube red is also a good option


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 9, 2017)

Interested in your reactions! Been on Tidal for long time (as they offer US Veterans rate @ $5.99/mo). Bluesound streaming system lets me stream flac, at higher monthly rate, but vast majority of listening is background and extra quality is wasted IMHO. 
Amazon Unlimited now looks interesting and just signed up for '0.99' deal ......


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 9, 2017)

Spotify.


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi,
How can we verify, in real time, the quality of streaming flow provided, with spotify or other ? Indeed, i think the optimal Ogg Vorbis 320 Kbits/s flow (spotify) is reduced when the quality of the internet line is bad, it has to fluctuate ?
Bye


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 9, 2017)

whichever pays more royalties?


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 9, 2017)

my current favorite:
http://1979.fm/


----------



## Kyle Preston (Dec 9, 2017)

ratherbirds said:


> Hi,
> How can we verify, in real time, the quality of streaming flow provided, with spotify or other ? Indeed, i think the optimal Ogg Vorbis 320 Kbits/s flow (spotify) is reduced when the quality of the internet line is bad, it has to fluctuate ?
> Bye




I'm certain there's a Spotify setting you can adjust to have it wait to begin streaming until it reaches 320 (avoiding poor quality entirely). Also, I ran an experiment for this with my ears (didn't verify with any plugins) and reached some conclusions.

The lossless streaming only works for artists who've actually sent lossless files. Surprisingly, depending on your distributor, you can send them mp3s and they will send those (after converting to .wav, which doesn't create a lossless file) to Tidal, Apple, Spotify, etc. Some albums on Tidal are not lossless at all. I listened to the Benjamin Button soundtrack by Desplat for example (one of my favorite scores) on the high quality setting in Spotify and lossless setting in Tidal (Tidal has a free trial period). The strings sound terrible on both. I'm pretty sure their distributor sent 256 mp3s.

So I bought the soundtrack on CD (fuck you CDs are great). Uploaded lossless files to my Spotify and lo and behold, strings sound like buttah now.

None of that is the fault of Tidal or Spotify but, still, you should know what you're paying for...


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi,
The only possible adjust is this button HD or Not. You have to trust Spotify ! -


----------



## gregh (Jan 7, 2018)

I am very happy with Spotify for the coverage of material, not so much the interface although I am starting to get used to it. The price is a bit more than I’d like to spend, but given the amount and variety of music on offer it still represents value


----------



## grandhustle2k9 (Jun 14, 2019)

have u tried zonexproductions software?its a new one..


----------

